# Sewing & Quilting



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Projects anyone??? 

As of right now ... I have none  ... but when I was cleaning the sewing room (which doubles for a craft room, wool picking & carding room ... well you get the picture )

I did find about 5 yards of flannel fabic (camo ) that I must have picked up for my son ... I'm thinking ... maybe pillow cases. :scratch Or something like that ...

And we will not talk about all the fabic I have here, there and every where :sssh:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I have been cutting out pieces of fabric for a family quilt for my Husband and I. Of course, I have been cutting them out for the last 10 YEARS or so. I may actually put it together one day, before I die, maybe.....

I had been working on "Momma" products until my serger decided to go nuts on me. I can never get the tension right. So, I switched over to the regular sewing machine and the bobbin keeps getting messed up. I am so NOT mechanically inclined. Now, I am sewing them by hand!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sewing them by hand! :gaah: That is the one thing that I hate ... I can do it but it just ties me in knots! (so to speak)  

So congrats for being able to hang in there.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm still saving up Crown Royal bags to make a comforter with... and by 'make' I mean convince one of the women that actually KNOW how to sew with competency to do it :sssh:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

*Andi said:


> I can do it but it just ties me in knots! (so to speak)
> 
> So congrats for being able to hang in there.


:lolsmash::lolsmash: ties you in knots!!

I kind of had no choice but to do them by hand. i made the decision to not "throw any more money away", and by golly I will stick to that! That $9 per month will buy me an extra 25lb bag of flour or in "manspeak" a 12pk for the husband:beercheer:.

I had planned to make a bunch of "family cloths" but I do not want to try doing those without the serger.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have 2 huge boxes of fabrics, several patterns for ladies and men. I have 2 sewing machines one of which was my grandmother's and does not require electricity. Tons of needles, thread, buttons and trims I have gathered up over the years. We won't go naked and may be something for bartering.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Clarice said:


> I have 2 huge boxes of fabrics, several patterns for ladies and men. I have 2 sewing machines one of which was my grandmother's and does not require electricity. Tons of needles, thread, buttons and trims I have gathered up over the years. We won't go naked and may be something for bartering.


is it a foot-treadle sewing machine? that sounds SO cool :2thumb:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I can sew by hand but choose to use the machine!
On bobbin problems just make sure that you have it loaded the right way-I have been sewing for years and still every so often, will load that puppy up backward or will string the machine up wrong!:sssh:
Another problem I have found with sewing and machines--if you get a bad spool of thread you will work and work and it is the thread goofing up your machine not your machine goofing up! so always try a good spool of thread.

If you have problems with your thread knotting up on ya while hand sewing- try this trick-get an old candle (same color as thread or white) and thread your needle and then run the thread over the candle/pull the thread over the candle-it will "grease" up the thread and you shouldn't have too many problems with the thread knotting funny.

I have a little plastic case that has a chunk of beeswax in it for this same purpose, and it is a life saver!.

I have about 4 more window quilts to sew together for my home and then I am making heavy drapes for the stair well from a whole roll of upholstery fabric that was given to me! It is much heavier than the old curtains that are there now.

But here for the next few months I am head of the "costume guild" for the high school play! The True Adventures of Robin Hood! its a spoof and is gonna be a blast!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Clarice said:


> We won't go naked and may be something for bartering.


That's disappointing ... :dunno:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> I'm still saving up Crown Royal bags to make a comforter with... and by 'make' I mean convince one of the women that actually KNOW how to sew with competency to do it :sssh:


I had a "duh moment " and had to do a search. lol I found some awesome Crown Royal bags comforters. (I guess that tells the tell that I'm not a Crown Royal fan.) lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well the camo flannel fabic is now 4 pillow cases, curtains (small window) and a sheet. 

I think I had more of that stuff than I knew  lol ... but it is done.:congrat


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Well the camo flannel fabic is now 4 pillow cases, curtains (small window) and a sheet.
> 
> I think I had more of that stuff than I knew  lol ... but it is done.:congrat


Good for you!! This thread made me look around. We have a gun/fabric room. One side is guns, ammo and reloading stuff. One side is fabric and sewing and knitting and crocheting stuff.

Hmmmmm ... there are gun "things" laying on my fabric!!!!!  I can see the blocks for at least two quilts that are cut out and waiting to be sewn together. We're not even gonna talk about the big basket of yarn that seems to be overflowing now ... 

I think I am gonna clean my room and do some sewing today ... right after I put the bread in the oven.

(I should spend less time on the computer and more time in front of the sewing machine. Thanks for lighting a fire under my behind!!)


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lol

You will have to let me know you make.


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

Every year I try to finish a quilt. I have totes full of fabric and yarn and other sewing essentials. This year I am making my eldest granddaughter a butterfly quilt. I cut it out last spring for this winter and hopefully I will get it finished. Not sure if I will though, been babysitting for the grandkids lately and sure cuts the time I have to get anything done. Its hard to get stuff done with a 17 month old getting into everything and I swear he eats every hour or so. i never seen a kid eat so much. 

I do most of my quilting by hand, all of it. I find it relaxing.

I love to crochet but havent done anything for a while. I have a couple totes of yarn too.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

ditzyjan56 said:


> I do most of my quilting by hand, all of it. I find it relaxing..


My mom made me a butterfly quilt, some twenty years ago ... I LOVE it!

I take my hat off to anyone that can sew by hand, it drives me up the wall. (Don't know why).


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

*Andi said:


> My mom made me a butterfly quilt, some twenty years ago ... I LOVE it!
> 
> *I take my hat off to anyone that can sew by hand, it drives me up the wall. (Don't know why).*


Ditto ... :gaah: When I am doing hand-sewing my husband says over and over to me "I thought you did this because you ENJOYED it" ...


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

*Andi said:


> lol
> 
> You will have to let me know you make.


Well, here goes ... I got the shelf that is mine cleaned off and OMGosh ... 

I found a comforter I started probably 4 years ago ... all I need to do is put the batting and backing on it and tie it down. There is a fleece thingamabobber that I have the binding hand-sewn :gaah: to ... all I need to do is run it through the machine ... couple of hats I was crocheting and a sweater I started. 

All that and I bought a down comforter at Sams yesterday that "NEEDS" a duvet cover ... really, really bad. And there is some fabric at Hobby Lobby that NEEDS to be a duvet cover.  :beercheer:

I was reading an article last night about raising angora rabbits and spinning your own yarn. I wonder how many rabbits a metropolitan area considers "too many"? :scratch


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Your sewing room sounds like mine! lol

You will have to let me know how the angora rabbits works out ... I do have a friend near New York City that has meat rabbits in her back yard. So it could be worth looking into.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You guys' projects are so fun to read about!

I made a billion hot pads this year for Christmas. I used old, clean towels for the insulation layer in the middle between the front and back cloth. I used bias tape for the edges.

I still have to sew the handle loop on one of these, and I'm going to make an oven mitt to match, using the rest of the fabric, which I bought at JoAnn fabric.

The set will be a Christmas present (late, at this rate! lol) for my sister! She's a "cat" person.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They are soooooooo cute!

:congrat:

Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Your sewing room sounds like mine! lol
> 
> You will have to let me know how the angora rabbits works out ... I do have a friend near New York City that has meat rabbits in her back yard. So it could be worth looking into.


Well, I am gonna have to be covert with the rabbits. My hubby thinks I have lost my mind completely ... :sssh:

I have a birthday coming up ... 

Gypsysue, those hot pads are really nice. Your sister will be pleased as punch!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

BadgeBunny said:


> Well, I am gonna have to be covert with the rabbits. My hubby thinks I have lost my mind completely ... :sssh:
> 
> I have a birthday coming up ...


Covert can work ...  and birthdays (just like a hubby that thinks you have lost your mind ) are great.

No new sewing project ... at this time ... (but thinking about hot pads for next years baskets.)

Someone keeps posting knitting patterns  ...lol


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> No new sewing project ... at this time ...


WAIT A MINUTE!!! What happened to my scarf and hat?  :ignore:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!!! What happened to my scarf and hat?  :ignore:


Hey! ... Wait a minute ... I said sewing not knitting! lol


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry  Wrong thread. eep:


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Covert can work ...  and birthdays (just like a hubby that thinks you have lost your mind ) are great.
> 
> No new sewing project ... at this time ... (but thinking about hot pads for next years baskets.)
> 
> Someone keeps posting knitting patterns  ...lol


 I have been known to do complicated knitting patterns from time to time ... Have a throw it took me 2 years to complete .. cables of all sorts and an eyelet lace edge. But mostly I prefer easy and functional for my knitting.

Quilt tops on the other hand ... I don't know what my deal is but the more pieces and the smaller they are just absolutely intrique me to no end ... too bad I am dyslexic eek: no seriously :gaah ... I have to be really, really careful or I wind up sewing things together backwards ALL THE TIME!! :scratch :gaah: :surrender:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

BadgeBunny said:


> I have been known to do complicated knitting patterns from time to time ... Have a throw it took me 2 years to complete .. cables of all sorts and an eyelet lace edge. But mostly I prefer easy and functional for my knitting.
> 
> Quilt tops on the other hand ... I don't know what my deal is but the more pieces and the smaller they are just absolutely intrique me to no end ... too bad I am dyslexic eek: no seriously :gaah ... I have to be really, really careful or I wind up sewing things together backwards ALL THE TIME!! :scratch :gaah: :surrender:


But to me ... that is what makes your project 'different' and 'your own' and specialty work ... your own little spin or oops: that you can call your own ... (I have many ... lol)

Think on it as as 'spin' of your own. --- that's what I do.

The time and love that goes into a homemade project is unreal ...:flower: ...the oops that go along with project ... imo ... is just part of the love and making it your own' ...


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

*Andi said:


> But to me ... that is what makes your project 'different' and 'your own' and specialty work ... your own little spin or oops: that you can call your own ... (I have many ... lol)
> 
> Think on it as as 'spin' of your own. --- that's what I do.
> 
> The time and love that goes into a homemade project is unreal ...:flower: ...the oops that go along with project ... imo ... is just part of the love and making it your own' ...


I read somewhere that artisans used to deliberately place a flaw in whatever they worked on because the only thing in this world that was perfect was God's handiwork. I want to say Early American colonials but it might have been popular during the Victorian era. I always thought that was kind of neat.

Apparently my mind thinks it was a good idea too because no matter how hard I try there is a mistake somewhere in everything I have ever made. I cannot think of a single project I have done in my life that turned out perfect ... and I have been tinkering with this that or the other for a really long time! lol


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> I read somewhere that artisans used to deliberately place a flaw in whatever they worked on because the only thing in this world that was perfect was God's handiwork.


I've heard of that, too - now it's going to keep jumping around in my mind until I figure out who it was!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I need to make some new curtains for the dining room ... Just have not found the time or the fabric ...:nuts:

Anyone working on a sewing preject?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Anyone working on a sewing preject?


Yeah, trying to find my sewing machine... 

Since moving I have no idea where it is, and it's been years since I've used it. I want to have it in good condition, as a matter of prepping, so I need to find it and have it serviced. I'm absolutely horrible about getting the tension right when it's gone unused for so long.

But once that's out of the way, I need to make some simple window dressings, and some odds and ends in the kitchen (covers for food processor, dehydrator, etc.). My problem with fabric is the opposite of yours - I see too much that I like!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

LOL ...

I also need to make some new covers for food processor, dehydrator, etc. 

My fabric ... well I need something with animals ... farm or other wise ...  ...

It must call to me! lol

So my problem ... it is not CALLING! lol


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I might make those kitchen appliance covers in camouflage, just for a hoot...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Camouflage ... hmmm ... that would be cute.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I just finished a comforter and curtains out of cammo for my 5 yr old grandson's room, and he just loves them. My next project is finishing a duvet cover for my eider down comforter. I put buttons on all the others I've made but this time I'm using velcro.

I don't mind sewing by hand as long as I have a hoop and good light. :wave:


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

carolexan said:


> I just finished a comforter and curtains out of cammo for my 5 yr old grandson's room, and he just loves them. My next project is finishing a duvet cover for my eider down comforter. I put buttons on all the others I've made but this time I'm using velcro.
> 
> I don't mind sewing by hand as long as I have a hoop and good light. :wave:


I wish I had a little one to sew for ... that sounds so cute!

I am about to start some new curtains for the kitchen and dining room ... I need something a little lighter than what is in there now ... (translation: I'm bored with the curtains I made last year ... )


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh CRAP! 

Have you guys check the price of fabric in the past few weeks ... I almost fell in the floor.

I found a very cute 'spring fabric' (simple cotton) ... picture a spring woodland - trees in bloom, small flowers and baby birds with a few bunnies here and there. (It called to me) - till I saw the price.:gaah: 

I was thinking 3 bucks (or maybe 4) but it was $8.99 per yard ---ON SALE! I had to pass ... Just could not bring myself to pay that much for it. I will keep my eye on it and hope that when it makes it to the 'backroom- sale room' they will have a few yards left.


----------



## sherldoe (Feb 25, 2011)

I have forty-two zillion T-shirts from my kids sportts activities I promised each of them I would make quilts from....Well vision is gone, but not T-shirts!! Guess I will be obligated to finish them before too long. Just gotta find out a good pattern and how to do it.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Oh CRAP!
> 
> Have you guys check the price of fabric in the past few weeks ... I almost fell in the floor.
> 
> ...


I know, crazy eh?
I been reduced to recycling old clothes for quilts. lol
Now if i can just learn to weave good enough maybe I can make my own cloth!!! and paint and dye it.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I have seen the sale price of the Tutti Fruitti fabric at JoAnn's go from $1.99 last year to $4.99 this year. I have seen it ONE time for $2.99 a yard. The quilting stores are all $9 or right around there. I ALWAYS use a coupon at JoAnn's or wait for a good sale before I buy fabric there and I do not like paying over $5 a yard. So I regularly go with out my favorite prints.  But, I have enough fabric that I will live without them.  But I have been known to drop some major mula on fabric at quilting and sewing conventions!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Just found out I'm to be a me-maw again (three granddaughters) ... around the last of Oct. So I have a new baby blanket to make. 

I know most of the baby fabric I have is princess this or that ... hmmm ... might need to look at that.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Just found out I'm to be a me-maw again (three granddaughters) ... around the last of Oct. So I have a new baby blanket to make.
> 
> I know most of the baby fabric I have is princess this or that ... hmmm ... might need to look at that.


  

Congratulations!!!! Babies are so cute ... Grandbabies are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> I have seen the sale price of the Tutti Fruitti fabric at JoAnn's go from $1.99 last year to $4.99 this year. I have seen it ONE time for $2.99 a yard. The quilting stores are all $9 or right around there. I ALWAYS use a coupon at JoAnn's or wait for a good sale before I buy fabric there and I do not like paying over $5 a yard. So I regularly go with out my favorite prints.  But, I have enough fabric that I will live without them.  But I have been known to drop some major mula on fabric at quilting and sewing conventions!


we have a place in the twin cities called Mills End. you can get end bolts of fabrics and such for pretty decent prices. The only thing is you have to buy by the bolt. lol
I once bought a bolt of a crazy pattern of fabric and I STILL have some leftover. lol 
but it's a great place to find loads of material for backings and large pillows, drapes and all that.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Just found out I'm to be a me-maw again (three granddaughters) ... around the last of Oct. So I have a new baby blanket to make.
> 
> I know most of the baby fabric I have is princess this or that ... hmmm ... might need to look at that.


congrats granny! My oldest daughter made me a grandma last year. a beautiful baby girl named Emma Rayne


----------



## grannyB (Apr 6, 2011)

Aren't grandchildren great? Mine are all miles away though. Miss them so much.

I'm planning a quilt for my grandson. I haven't quilted for years. Had even given away my stash, so it's like starting over. 

We have a Mill Ends Textiles but don't have to buy by the bolt. I bought remnants for 2.99 a yard. The price of raw cotton has gone up, so fabric has gone up. I also bought a lot from connectingthreads.com. Their prices are under 5.00 a yard. I was pleased, it was really nice fabric.

I also went to a local thrift store and bought a lot of men's shirts and women's dresses that were all cotton. I used to volunteer there so the owner gives me a really good deal.

Has anyone ever made a rag quilt with denim and flannel?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

grannyB said:


> Aren't grandchildren great? Mine are all miles away though. Miss them so much.
> 
> I'm planning a quilt for my grandson. I haven't quilted for years. Had even given away my stash, so it's like starting over.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

grannyB

A rag quilt ... hmm ... Sounds like cool project.

And I had not thought about the local thrift stores. :idea: Thanks!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Went to pick up my new ram lamb and went by the 'school house fabrics' ...  ... old school house turned into a fabric store ... three floors of fabric!  ... )

Think remnants for 2.99 a yard. ... :woohoo: 25 yards worth ... 

Now I have fabric for the kitchen, dinning room and bath room windows ... ! And some holiday fabric to boot. 

Now where did I put my sewing machine? ...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

*learning to sew*

how much would any of you be willing to pay for someone to teach you how to sew. I was asked to teach someone and don't know what might be a fair price.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I think it would depend on what they want you to teach them-just basic hand sewing of buttons/socks or how to put together a garment etc... I would base it on a "block" of time say one half day on a weekend for so much. That kind of thing.. Then they aren't rushing to get the "lesson" over before the time is over.
We have a local community college that has sewing classed online and they start at $100 for the basic course to $600 something for the "make your own pattern" courses. Each..
I hope that helps a bit.
Me- I volunteer at the local high school to teach kids how to sew and to make the costumes for the drama club... While all they learned this last play was how to measure and thread needles and sew on buttons a couple of them knew how to use a machine. I also taught them how to take a pattern and adjust it bigger and smaller for each student. I was asked if I thought that I would enjoy starting a sewing club.. But so far there wasn't that much interest.. I guess they want more than just 4 kids to make an after school club.

On a prepping note! I just scored two packets of sewing machine needles that fit my machine for a buck each and each packet had 10 needles in it and they are unopened so are good needles.!! Whoo HOoooo!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

stayingthegame said:


> how much would any of you be willing to pay for someone to teach you how to sew. I was asked to teach someone and don't know what might be a fair price.


I saw an post on a local board, where a lady was teaching a sewing class ... Her price was $14 per hour at her house.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

It is surprising how many people do not know how to sew. I'm talking simple things like sewing on a button or hemming a garment. I have always thought it should be mandatory that all high school students have at least one year of basic home economics. With lessons in basic cooking, sewing, laundry & household budgets. Most kids now don't have a clue about the reality of everyday life. My neice went off to college and had to call her mom the next week and be talked through how to use a washing machine. How very sad.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

They don't teach that in Home Ec any more? What DO they teach nowdays???


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They don't have to take Home Ec ... well around here. My girls had a list of around 25 other classes, including firefighting they could take. (flower design, drama, and the list goes on.)

The schools now a days have gone beyond 'basics'.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Key words in my post were mandatory and basic. Young people who are not taught the bacis of everyday life are lost before they start out on their own. IMHO


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Saw another sewing class today ... 5 classes - 2 hours each... $89 buck plus supplies. With the list they had I'd say another $50 ta $60 bucks.

And Clarice, I agree.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I've got a pile of denim (mostly the boy's hole-y blue jeans) just waiting to be turned into a quilt. Problem is, I can't decide if I want to try for a pattern, or go with the crazy quilt concept. :dunno:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I vote for crazy quilt ... I love them. :2thumb:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

All of my grandmother's quilts were crazy quilts, and were made out of a wide variety of fabrics - whatever she could salvage from the family's old clothes went into a quilt.

I mentioned making a quilt out of some old shirt once, and one of the ladies said, "Oh, you can't make a quilt out of that. You have to use 100% cotton."

At first, I believed her, but then I remembered my grandmother's quilts. They were a hodge podge of polyester, cotton, wool, courderory (how DO you spell that?), whatever, and a few of them were held together with knotted yarn.

My favorite was one she made with a group of friends. Each one embroidered her favorite Bible verse on her piece, and then they joined them all up together, battened and backed, tied it together with red yarn, edged it with this really ugly red-orange polyester (but it was STURDY) and gave it to my grandmother. I used to lay on her bed, tracing the words with my fingers long before I ever learned how to read them. I wish I knew what happened to that quilt.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> All of my grandmother's quilts were crazy quilts, and were made out of a wide variety of fabrics - whatever she could salvage from the family's old clothes went into a quilt.
> 
> I mentioned making a quilt out of some old shirt once, and one of the ladies said, "Oh, you can't make a quilt out of that. You have to use 100% cotton."
> 
> ...


I salvaged a couple of ragged quilt tops at a garage sale a couple years ago. after some mending i was able to make them into nice double sized quilts. love finding orphan quilts. :2thumb:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Corduroys
and my favorite quilt is a pieced together crazy quilt of many different fabrics...
Nowadays quilts and crafts are more of a "business" than true crafting of things from what ever you have on hand. Kinda sucks.. Back in my Gran's day if you had to buy something to make a "crafted" item it was the same as just buying it...
Sure you got to pick out a hunk of fabric for curtains or a new dress but quilts were saved pieces and each freaking one meant something to us/her when it was put in place.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

I just started a quilting project with a friend of mine who is a teacher (YA for summer break). AND I have an iphone now so I can post pics ... :2thumb:

OK, wait ... let me rephrase that ... I can TAKE pictures ... Posting them is a whole 'nuther deal! :gaah:

Soon as it is done I'll get it up! It's a one of those quilts based on the Cosmati patterns. :2thumb:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> I've got a pile of denim (mostly the boy's hole-y blue jeans) just waiting to be turned into a quilt. Problem is, I can't decide if I want to try for a pattern, or go with the crazy quilt concept. :dunno:


try the flying geese pattern using the denim for the small triangles and a print or some cord for the large triangle. since they are small you can make them up a head of time and put them together later. you can set them up in squares or in strips.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> try the flying geese pattern using the denim for the small triangles and a print or some cord for the large triangle. since they are small you can make them up a head of time and put them together later. you can set them up in squares or in strips.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll see if I have enough print to do that! :flower:


----------

